# Sutherland shire want a buddy?



## KayakfisherRhys (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey guys I posted in a thread on the port hacking and Botany Bay to see if I could get someone to go out with but no one has replied so I've decided to post a new thread that might get people keen.
I'm kinda new to kayak fishing but am a good kayaker and have been fishing most my life! 
I am looking for anyone who is keen to go out with in botany bay(weekends) and porthacking. The more baits in the water the more chance you have of attracting fish!!
Please pm or just simply reply on this thread, I will be checking it daily!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

If only I was closer.


----------



## KayakfisherRhys (Jan 30, 2014)

Zed said:


> If only I was closer.


Where abouts do you go out?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

He's on the other side of the pond Rhys, in California.


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Would be happy to go out with you if the moon and the stars line up. I will put up a post if I'm fishing that area.


----------



## KayakfisherRhys (Jan 30, 2014)

bjfisherman said:


> Would be happy to go out with you if the moon and the stars line up. I will put up a post if I'm fishing that area.


Definitely! I'm heading out in botany bay tomorrow morning, going to chase my first kingy if anyone wants to come along let me know. I want to be in the water by 6. Also if your from the Illawarra are and can help me out with my first kingy ill be more than happy to make the trip down!


----------

